# Last weeks fire



## joesawer (Oct 30, 2007)

Pics of the smoke plume


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Oct 30, 2007)

wow !!!!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 30, 2007)

Joe-

Glad to hear that things worked out for you. 

I have a client that lives in Running Springs and am designing a new house for he and his wife. They are just super nice people, he is an electrician and is just your basic hard working guy - a lot like a lot of the guys here.

Their current house in Running Springs is now GONE, nothing but ash - gosh, I really feel for them! 

At least the plans for their new home are nearly complete.


.


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 30, 2007)

Formidable pics.:jawdrop:


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 31, 2007)

*fire pictures*

Wow.... nice pictures!


----------



## 1953greg (Nov 5, 2007)

daaaaaaaayummmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's some of your finest guys from the Big Bear area....


----------



## Roteiche (Nov 21, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Pics of the smoke plume




Dreadful but nice pics.

Roteiche


----------



## lassie89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*pictures*

holy moly !


----------



## oldphart (Dec 15, 2007)

*??*



Jacob J. said:


> Here's some of your finest guys from the Big Bear area....



So, what's the sign say? "NO Campfires!"?


----------



## lassie89 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's some of your finest guys from the Big Bear area....




wow ~ they are sexy ~~ :camera: 

sorry.. but true..


----------



## Themadd1 (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of money do these guys get? I have been thinking about making a big change and going this route? Does anyone know what kind of training is needed? Do you start off as a firefighter? My old science teacher in middle school was a smoke jumper and I always thought it would be a hard job but would be a lot of fun personally.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Pics of the smoke plume



So what kinda stove is it joe?:monkey:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 22, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> I have a client that lives in Running Springs and am designing a new house for he and his wife. They are just super nice people, he is an electrician and is just your basic hard working guy - a lot like a lot of the guys here.
> 
> Their current house in Running Springs is now GONE, nothing but ash - gosh, I really feel for them!



As if this had not been a hard enough year for them, his wife, who was carrying twins just delivered 3 months premature. No home, no personal belongings and two boys in NICU (2 lbs. 7 oz and 2 lbs. 9 oz).

Damn!!!


.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> So what kinda stove is it joe?:monkey:



That's a treehuggers stove, bought and delivered by the sierra club.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 22, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> As if this had not been a hard enough year for them, his wife, who was carrying twins just delivered 3 months premature. No home, no personal belongings and two boys in NICU (2 lbs. 7 oz and 2 lbs. 9 oz).
> 
> Damn!!!
> 
> ...




That is tough, My thoughts and prayers go out to them and the others that lost their homes.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> So what kinda stove is it joe?:monkey:



Dang. he caught me stoking up my empyre owb again:monkey: 

Seriously-WOW!:jawdrop:


----------

